# Jester Hill in Austin



## Schneiderguy

I got the opportunity to ride (sort of) Jester. Set a record for the slowest time possible and not fall down standing with a 39x26 ! I realize the hills around Huntville where i live are mere pimples. If you travel to Austin and have the chance I recommend riding it at least once. You can find more info on the Jester Hill TT web page.


----------



## El Guapo

When trying Jester, you might consider Beaufort as well. It is essentially the backside of Jester. Just as steep and long (2700' at 14% average with 20+% pitch midway) but instead of chipseal, Beaufort is "textured" concrete. Closest thing to riding cobbles that I can think of. Courtyard is also a doozy. It is 2800' at 11.5% average with 2 pitches of 20%. These three are VERY close to one another and make for a very demanding loop.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Thanks. I''ll give them a try when I'm back in Austin. I have a business trip in October.


----------



## kgg

*Avg of 17%?*

Unless my brain is on the fritz this morning (possible, certainly), that 1/2 mile course looks like an average grade of 13.3%, not the claimed 17%. Still, very steep.


----------



## Scott97

You might also want to try out La Dera Norte, and Courtyard.

Both are very challenging. 

There is also Smoky Valley which connects to La Dera Norte. Its not very long but its super steep.


----------



## El Guapo

If we're talking Jester here, I'm pretty sure it has always been claimed to be a 14% average. It does depend on where one begins and ends the measuring. I always start at the entrance to the shopping center and finish at the altitude peak (I believe 2nd right after crest). I'm sure you could say it averages 17% if you start a little past the entrance and stop at the 1st right at the top. Then again, if I were to include the 1 1/2 mile flat lead up to the hill, then Jester averages a paltry 3-4% ; )


----------



## kgg

I was just looking at what it said on their web site - looks like someone just made a little slip when they typed it up. Still, very steep nonetheless.


----------



## Schneiderguy

*I have no idea how steep it is but.....*

any steeper and i would have been going backwards. Steep enough for me. If I could ride those hills once a week I would get better or die! You Austin guys are fortunate to have climbs like these.


----------



## austex

If you like to climb, Austin's *Tour das Hugel *is coming around again on 11-November - semi-organized (maps, some SAG, mobile rest-stop), 100 miles with 10,000 feet of climbing in and around Austin (start/finish at Zilker Park), hitting most of the good climbs mentioned here, plus many more.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Thanks austex
.Not fit enought for 100 miles and 10,000 feet of climbing. But if I can make it to Austin, it would be fun to do what I can and have family pick me up (my own sag wagon) when I run out of gas.


----------



## Scott97

austex said:


> If you like to climb, Austin's *Tour das Hugel *is coming around again on 11-November - semi-organized (maps, some SAG, mobile rest-stop), 100 miles with 10,000 feet of climbing in and around Austin (start/finish at Zilker Park), hitting most of the good climbs mentioned here, plus many more.


I plan on doing the Tour das Hugel this year. Who do I need to contact?


----------



## crankee

I've lived in the Austin area since '82 and started riding in '89. I done a lot of cycling in and around Austin, but I finally tackled Jester (or should I say it tackled me) last Saturday. After riding about 50 yards up Jester, I was already in my 36x27. Damn. It was such a freakin' grind up that hill. Luckily, it was a cloudy, mild morning - that took a little of the sting out. I watched my speed drop from 10 to 8 to 6 to a low of 3.5 mph. I had thoughts of bailing out, but I kept at it and eventually I got past the worst of the climb and things got a little easier. I rode down Beaufort - I don't recommend it - it will beat the crap out of you. The road surface is awful.

El Guapo mentioned Courtyard. Also in the area (just east of Jester off of FM 2222) is City Park Rd. That's another tough climb. In fact, in the Arboretum-360-FM 2222 area there are plenty of tough climbs, which are great for masochistic cyclists, but be aware that traffic in this area tends to be heavy, especially during the summer.


----------



## Schneiderguy

crankee I think we are in heavy competition for the slow ride contest up Jester  
any near world class athelet can zip up that hill, but to ride at the verge of plopping over at each stroke take real guts. at least that's what I told my wife.


----------



## Kalrog

Well, I am just getting started riding in and around Austin (about a month ago), but I might just have to give these a try. Any other good hills I should be aware of? I would prefer farther north (Cedar Park / Leander / Liberty Hill), but I could to Jester and then stop at my father in law's place to refil the water bottles.


----------



## crankee

Check out the ACA ride calendar (www.austincycling.org/rides.html) - there are plenty of rides in Leander/Liberty Hill area. The hills in the area aren't as challanging as Jester, etc, but you'll be riding in the country where traffic isn't a problem.


----------



## Kalrog

Great link. Thanks!


----------



## wzq622

So far, I've ridden up Jester twice. Both times, they hurt like crazy.

The first time up, I had a 39x23 which made my legs feel like lead weights. It was pretty depressing to watch my speed drop exponentially and even more depressing when I realized I could climb the hill faster walking than riding. Nonetheless, I persevered and finished.

The second time around, which was in February this year, I borrowed a 12-25 cassette. It was a bit easier to climb but I felt even slower when my teammate blasted past me midway up the hill while standing. I was sitting and grinding so hard I thought my chain was going to snap.

But riding up Jester was nothing when we decided to descend the hill. Of all the things in life, I have realized I only fear two things: failure and descending down Jester.


----------



## austex

Scott97,

don't have the contact at hand, but you can go to bikemojo.com and get to the Austin Roadies forum where you'll find a thread with contact info. Actually, there's no sign-up - just show up at Zilker Park under the MoPac bridge at 7:00am - but the "organizer" appreciates a heads-up on how many will show...


----------



## BlackRaven

Wow! After reading about that, maybe the Austin hills in the LIVE*STRONG* Challenge were not so tough after all.


----------



## Scott97

austex said:


> Scott97,
> 
> don't have the contact at hand, but you can go to bikemojo.com and get to the Austin Roadies forum where you'll find a thread with contact info. Actually, there's no sign-up - just show up at Zilker Park under the MoPac bridge at 7:00am - but the "organizer" appreciates a heads-up on how many will show...


Thanks!

I hit Jester again earlier this week.

If you like pain I suggest you climb Jester, then descend down Beauford (rough as Hell!), then climb Lakewood, descend down Lakewood then climb Beauford, descend Jester, cross 2222 and then climb City Park road. I do this about 2 - 3 times a month and it just doesn't seem to get any easier. ) LOL!!!


----------

